# What happens to the baby after 42 weeks?



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

My last baby was induced at 42 weeks, and I'm almost a week overdue with #3 now (1st baby arrived a few days before my edd).

My midwives tell me that the rate of stillbirth triples after 42 weeks. I don't want to take chances if this is really the case, but I dread another induction for several reasons.

Is it true then? Has anyone here gone beyond 42 weeks and had a healthy baby? Does anyone here know of any stillbirths after 42 weeks?

My dates are spot on btw, I know when I ovulated.

Thanks


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Most babies do fine after 42 weeks, though the risks do increase. Most people feel like those risks just aren't worth taking.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Turner* 
My midwives tell me that the rate of stillbirth triples after 42 weeks.

I'd ask to see the study that shows that, because that sounds an awful lot like fear-mongering to me.

According to "Research Updates for Midwives" - the "worst" numbers for post-dates are "double", not "triple", and those numbers are from 1958. Numbers from 1982 and 1987 both show that the 1958 study is no longer applicable (if it ever was).

In the 1982 study, the numbers go:
7/1000 @ 38
6/1000 @ 40
8/1000 @ 41
9/1000 @ 42
10/1000 @ 43
11/1000 @ 44

In the 1987 study, those numbers are:
6/1000 @ 38
2/1000 @ 40
2.3/1000 @ 41
3/1000 @ 42
4/1000 @ 43
7/1000 @ 44

As you can see, at 42 weeks, the numbers are nowhere near triple what they are at 40 - they're not even double.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I don't think it *tipples*. Ask for their sources. Some babies are not ready to be born yet.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

As quoted, the risks do increase SLIGHTLY.

Ds was 43 weeks 5 days. He simply wasn't ready until then. He was much more newborny than dd who was 41 weeks 2 days.









Babies come when ready.

(and yes, I'm sure of my dates







)

-Angela


----------



## meganmarie (Jan 29, 2005)

There are statistics on the rates of increased stillbirth after 42 weeks, I am sorry to say, although the numbers stay small they are certainly higher risks.

You can find more info by downloading this pdf, which is a chapter from Childbirth Connections "Guide to Effective Care in Pregnancy and Childbirth" - I trust them, they are very supportive of normal birth and their goal is simply to review the research and present the evidence, most of which (as we know!) ends up in favor of less intervention. In the case of post-dates pregnancy, however, the trials do suggest that inductions after 41 weeks may reduce the likelihood of perinatal mortality.

http://www.childbirthconnection.org/...e.asp?ck=10040

(You have to register at the site but its well worth it as they have a treasure trove of chilbirth research)


----------



## redorchid (Feb 22, 2008)

Something to consider is that inductions increase the health risks to you and baby. Especially medical induction methods.

I think it's safer to let things go than to introduce more risks with a pitocin induction. The increase of risk is gradual so maybe your approach to induction could be gradual. Start off with less risky things like brisk walking and sex (if you can otherwise do so) and move on to evening primrose oil or even castor oil before you do things with higher risk like membrane stripping or cervadil or pitocin.


----------



## xixstar (Aug 15, 2007)

aren't the risks at 42 weeks about the same as the risks at 38 weeks, yet people are often willing to induce then? a risk that is less than 1 percent doubling is still less than 1%... something to keep in mind. We hear "double" or "triple" and that sounds worse than the actual stats.

The articles I have are full of older data, hopefully someone else will have more recent info for you. But basically if you're not a high risk pregnancy and things continue to look good, then there is no reason to induce. This article touches on the management of post-date pregnancy management.

http://www.obgyn.net/fetal-monitorin...s/postdates_pg


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I think that it is impossible to say because unless mom was charting or absolutely perfectly 'normal', then we don't know exactly how long baby was gestating.

IME, my cycles are generally 6-8 weeks long and I don't chart. My babies have been born anywhere from 40.5 to 44 weeks past lmp, 3 of them were past 42 weeks. None of my "late" babies showed signs of being postdates.

My last baby was about 44 weeks and an ultrasound at 42 weeks estimated her to be 39 -41 weeks and one of my midwives estimated her to be about 39 weeks at birth (2 weeks after the ultrasound). She was covered in a beautiful layer of vernix but I know for certain based on my dates of a positive pregnancy test and first prenatal that she was a minimum of 41 weeks.

Anyway, yes the risk probably does go up slightly, but there are risks to induction also.

I think with your history, you are probably like me and just cook your babies a bit longer. If you had normally had 38-39 week pregnancies and then all the sudden switch to a baby not coming at 42 weeks with no suspicions of a later conception date then I might be concerned, but I know my own body well enough by now to know that my 10 month pregnancies are normal for *me*.


----------



## dewi (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Turner* 
Is it true then? Has anyone here gone beyond 42 weeks and had a healthy baby? Does anyone here know of any stillbirths after 42 weeks?










"The question should not be does anyone know of still births" statically there is an increased risk. As well, most babies do fine. On a daily basis you should be counting baby movements while you're relaxing, at least 10 movements in 2 hours.

The question at this point for you is what are your midwives protocols and policies? They might not attend births after 42 weeks. If you disagree with them, are you prepared to go aganist their advice and have this on your own without them?

If you don't want to leave their practice, start having sex, and ask for help in trying to induce labor with home remedies. I've had clients who got induced with acupuncture. Start trying something if you don't want a medical induction.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evergreen* 
I don't think it *tipples*.

_*tipples*_?


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

I agree with Dewi that your midwives may not be able to attend you past 42 weeks, so even though I do think some babies just need to gestate that long, I think you should start gently encouraging the baby now to have the birth you want. If you have other options then by all means just wait for babe! If it is no midwives or induction at 42 weeks I'd be having sex atleast once a day, walking each morning, doing accupressure, castor oil if there is no dialation happening, and accupuncture. To me, as long as I felt safe and was able to fudge my dates with my midwife I'd wait but if it was encourage babe or have a medical induction, these are the things I'd do.

I hope baby comes on it's owe soon for you so you don't have to worry about this!

Also, to actually answer your question, I agree that the remark from your midwives is very over estimated to everything I've read. Sometimes you can request every other day BPPs to keep everyone happy on your baby's well being to allow for a little more time.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks so much! If the baby doesn't arrive in a couple of days I'll do some other things to try to encourage him to come. We're trying a few things right now but I'll wait for things like nipple stimulation etc.

Thank you


----------

